
Study Shows More Reasons Why Belly Fat Is Dangerous for the Heart - vezycash
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5671.html
======
DrScump
Word for word blogspam of

[http://www.acc.org/about-acc/press-
releases/2016/09/26/15/13...](http://www.acc.org/about-acc/press-
releases/2016/09/26/15/13/study-shows-more-reasons-why-belly-fat-is-dangerous-
for-the-heart?w_nav=S)

------
saurik
There is not a single "reason" in this article, and it even admits they fail
to show causality, so they are really nowhere near talk of "reasons".

